# Atlas Shrugged - Ayn Rand



## Sigur RÃ³s (Aug 9, 2006)

What can I say? It was once voted second most inspirational only beaten by the... bible, of course. I love this book with 1/2 of minds ability. The soul meaning of heroism and the strength intelect can really hold. The characters were portrayed masterfully and the plot was astounding. After reading this I have a lot of objectivism contained in my own philosophy. Oh, the power of logic and reasoning.

To any who has never read, I recommend you do. Maybe you will make it far enough as to find out who John Galt is. Then your hooked!


----------



## teflon (Aug 10, 2006)

I know the feeling. Sounds like you have savored the book, however, you are minimalistic here with imaginative praises.


----------



## Sigur RÃ³s (Aug 10, 2006)

If I was, thats not important. I would just like to know if anyone has read.


----------



## Spherical Time (Aug 13, 2006)

I've read it. I thought it was well written, but found that I couldn't always connect with her characters or the fatalistic mindset of the book.


----------

